# What is this?



## danbono (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi All Tomato plants were doing really good , now I statred see this..

Thanks Dan













DSC02586.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 24, 2014


















DSC02585.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 24, 2014


















DSC02586.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 24, 2014


----------



## addertooth (Jul 24, 2014)

looks like leaf rust


----------



## danbono (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi What would cause this? Should I be worried? They started out sooo good.

Thanks Dan


----------



## padronman (Jul 24, 2014)

Yellowing leaves on tomato plants can indicate many things.
Here's the list to run through:

1) Plants are too dry.
2) Plants are too wet.
3) Foliar leaf damage from a bacteria or virus, especially if the yellowing of the leaves is accompanied by small dark spots (probably bacterial speck) or larger brown spots with concentric circles (probably early blight).
4) A more serious disease like verticillium wilt or fusarium wilt.
5) Nutritional deficiency, with the likely culprit being a lack of one of the following: nitrogen, iron, zinc, potassium, or calcium.
6) Aphids or spider mites.
7) Tobacco mosaic virus.
 

Here are some reasons that affect tomato plants.  Might have to look up the individual cause for a more detailed plan of attack.  I didn't have the gumption to write it all down 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Scott


----------



## johgre078 (Jul 24, 2014)

Try putting about a TBS of Epsom salt around the base of the tomatoes.   I always put it into the hole when planting.  
John

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## danbono (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi All Not looking soo good? Bottom of the plants had lots of tomatoes, don't see many tomatoes forming on the top part

Thanks Dan













DSC02594.JPG



__ danbono
__ Aug 7, 2014


















DSC02595.JPG



__ danbono
__ Aug 7, 2014


----------



## danbono (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All Sooo is this some kind of blight?if not what is IT??

Thanks Dan


----------



## dave17a (Aug 8, 2014)

You have blooms?


DanBono said:


> Hi All Sooo is this some kind of blight?if not what is IT??
> 
> Thanks Dan


You have blooms? Do you plant in same spot year after year? I sprayed Daconil to no avail when I thought i had a problem years ago and they were just vining out on the ground my little xperiment. Ortho stuff not much good since it looks like milk. Try some fertilizer with a higher phosphate, middle #. Pull off the bottom dying branches and throw them far away from garden. I moved my garden after 2nd yr because it happend again, but I have that luxury. Hate chemicals anymore also. Let us know


----------



## danbono (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi Got rid of the dead leaves..Might have to rotate next year.

Thnaks Dan


----------



## bigred77 (Mar 2, 2015)

I had this problem last year in my tomatoes too.

started after the plants were pretty big and had produced lots of fruit

not really sure what to do, but I am going to rotate my arrangement of plants, put the tomatoes on the far end from where they have been the last few years

getting ready to be time to till the whole thing up, wonder if I should search out any specific fertilizers to start tilling in?


----------



## danbono (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Rotate sounds good.My plants last year started off soooo good, then middle of the growing season, they well to hell. Still had a good harvest for the year.

Good Luck this year.

Dan


----------



## tigerregis (Mar 2, 2015)

A local expert says not to plant tomatoes after a potato has been grown the previous year. There is a disease that stays alive for a year. Rotation, mentioned above is his advice.


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

bigred77 said:


> I had this problem last year in my tomatoes too.
> 
> started after the plants were pretty big and had produced lots of fruit
> 
> ...


Rotating is a good thing, I will be tilling soon, I usually get about 15 bags of cow manure and a couple bags of peat and a light sprinkle of triple 13 and till it all in. I do a spring garden and a fall garden every year and have great results

Spring Garden













IMG_20140516_120826_706.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20140610_171330_911.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 2, 2015






Fall Garden













IMG_20141118_144716_037.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20141216_123439_531.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 2, 2015


















IMG_20141216_123509_612.jpg



__ gary s
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## danbono (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Got about a foot of frozen snow in my garden right now..Usually put my garden in around the 10th-15th of May.

Dan


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

We are getting a heck of a rain right now, supposed to keep this up all day, and tonight and tomorrow sleet and freezing rain   And Were In  EAST TEXAS !!!

Gary


----------



## nimrod (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like early blight. Try spraying with Neem oil or sulpher. Water the roots not the plant as the water drops spread the fungus.


----------

